

LinkedIn for Programmers - maswewe
http://bantumu.com

======
maswewe
BantuMu lets programmers or developers stand out their working and freelance
experience along side with their sample of codes (over Github) to get more
opportunities or networks. It's a better way to connect great programmers with
the best programming jobs than using LinkedIn.

------
Kjeldahl
Wow, a blue login page and a registration form! How impressive!

~~~
maswewe
Thank you ;)

------
maswewe
hey guys, please try our beta site.. enjoy it ;)

